# My horse suddenly had a severe muscle spasm in his side-what caused it?



## jmjackson712 (Nov 21, 2008)

I caught my barrel horse this morning and as we were walking to the trailer to groom/tack up he had what I can only describe as a severe muscle spasm. The muscle that runs along his lower belly just behind the cinch area clenched and began to twitch rapidly. First on the left side, then on both sides. He kicked at his belly, pawed, attempted to bite his belly, and tried to run on the end of his lead rope from the discomfort. I have NEVER seen anything like it. I did all the quick checks for obvious things, he had gut sounds, he wasn't sweating, his pulse wasn't racing, and he wasn't breathing heavy. At it's peak the entire muscle from behind the girth to his flank was twitching and clenched. I got him walking because that seemed more comfortable for him than standing still, and I gave him 4 cc of oil of basil, because it's supposedly good for muscle spasms/spasmodic colic/etc. and within 15 minutes the twitching had decreased and he was comfortable enough to stand still. The twitching seemed to work from front to back and at the end only the area closest to his flank was twitching, and it had decreased in both strength and rapidness. Within thirty minutes it was like nothing had ever happened, but he acted tired, like it wore him out completely. I guess what I'm wondering is if other people have experienced something similar to this with their horses, and if they discovered any outside stimuli that may have contributed to it, or if it reoccured once it started. My horse has never had any real health issues, and it was scary watching him in such discomfort this morning!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Do you happen to know his breeding?


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Did he, by any chance, get bitten? That's a pretty reaction for an insect bite, but I guess it's possible.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Does he have Impressive in his lines, even far back? Has he been tested for HyPP?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree with the above, check his bloodlines, if he has Impressive and hasn't been tested, test him. Hypp is nothing to mess around with. Hope its not that, but its possible since he's a QH (not knowing his bloodlines of course).


----------



## jmjackson712 (Nov 21, 2008)

He's all speed breeding, NO IMPRESSIVE OR CONCLUSIVE anywhere. He's dash for cash, the signature, lady bugs moon, going back to horses like John P Griar, Go Man Go, Three Bars and Noholme. 

See stud: Write It Down Quarter Horse

See dam: Thelma Thistle Quarter Horse


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also vote for having him tested for HYPP if he has Impressive in his lines.

However, if he doesn't, it's not uncommon for horses to get cramps, same thing as people. A nutrient/mineral imbalance can make a horse prone to cramping up so unless it happens again more severely or begins to happen frequently, I would probably just get him a mineral block/loose minerals and not worry about it.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

WHEW! Glad to hear its not Hypp, I know it don't help you much but so happy he's not Impressive bred. 

I agree with smrobs, could be a vitamin deficiency. But I was also thinking maybe neurological? Horses can have seizures for various reasons, just like humans. Although I am not sure this was a seizure and not just a spasm. Can you call your vet and ask them what they think? I usually do that when my horse is concerning me. My vet gives me no-crap advice over the phone. She is honest enough that I know she will only come out if she thinks she needs to. If not she will give me free advice over the phone. If your vet is like that, I suggest giving them a call and asking their opinion. They will probably know the best as to whether this is serious or just a one time thing.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would put a phone call into the vets office and at least talk to them. It may make sense for horses to have cramps just like humans, but I wouldn't want to mess around with it. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmjackson712 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

could it be an episode of tying up? or EPSM? was he turned out before this happened or was he in his stall? ( EPSM is a possiblity if he is stiff in his hind end as some times. it can vary in severity from horse to horse)

if it has never happened before i would maybe look into 
him possibly getting stung by something and it was the pain from the stingy causing his muscles to clench up?

but yeah, call a vet up. couldn't hurt. 

hope it was just a one time fluke thing.


----------



## clayboy (Jul 4, 2017)

My paint mare has identical signs described here. Was a diagnosis reached?


----------



## Espy (Feb 25, 2015)

clayboy,

Muscles spams especially in the area described by OP are often associated with HYPP, MFM, or PSSM. My mare gets them. I have video if you would like to compare them with your horse's symptoms. I have a very likely diagnosis for her. There are genetic tests for each of these things. They are complicated disorders, so please let me know if you'd like to know more.


----------



## cgoll (Jul 5, 2018)

I know this is an old thread, but.. I landed here in my search as well. Similar indications in my 19 year old QH. Impressive line, but NN, so HYPP should not be an issue. After blood work, vet is going with PSSM for lack of a better option. No fever, and is eating and eliminating (although he did not eat breakfast at onset). Vet suggested keeping him moving as much as possible, and daily dose of Equioxx.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Papers are not infallible. Quarter Horses, in particular, tend to look similar to lots of other Quarter Horses out there. More than one person has had a horse that, on papers, did not trace to Impressive but upon testing, was positive for HYPP. Paper-switching was rampant there for awhile, and likely still is, especially among auction horses. There are also several other similar issues in quarter horses, so testing is definitely worth doing once colic is ruled out.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

He's 19. How long have you had him? What was going on prior to the episode? Could it just be him "tying up"? Yes, tests can be wrong. It could also be something else but again at 19 I would think most of the common genetic maladies would have made their presence known by now.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd do a 5 panel on him to check for all the genetic lovelies, though you know he's not HYPP because of no Impressive. He could be GBED or PSSM and you won't know that without testing. And it could just have been a random muscle spasm, or cramp, just like we get on occasion.


----------



## cgoll (Jul 5, 2018)

I've had this gelding for 15 years, no other problems at all like this. He was bred by a family member who did test him for HYPP, which tested NN. Of course, few things are 100%, so I imagine the test could remotely be wrong.. We've also ruled out Lyme. Others at the barn have suggested a kick to the stifle/flank area could be causing the problems. /shrug 

The muscle spasms still happen. Less frequently, but movement, ie, even a walk may bring out the knotted muscles along the upper abdomen, lower rib cage area. There is less groaning and catching of breath, maybe due to the Equioxx? This all started more about 10 days ago.

He tried to roll the other day - his favorite thing... after a more than a week of not even attempting. Very hard for him to get down, and it was questionable whether he would get back up! His back end seems really weak.

Genetic testing, muscle biopsy - these will probably happen if he doesn't improve. Right now I am still recovering from the latest round of vet bills, and seeing if our current program of keeping stall time to a minimum, adding some oil to the diet... and other diet changes may help.

I saw the video Espy had of her horse (earlier in this thread). We are experiencing much the same.

Thank you all for your replies. 15 years as a horse owner, still so much to learn.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Has a chiropractor seen this horse? I'd start there before pursuing genetic testing, especially as it came on so suddenly.


----------



## Espy (Feb 25, 2015)

Personally I would pursue genetic testing. MFM and PSSM2 are late onset and 19 would not be a surprising age at all for first symptoms to show, especially for P2. PSSM2 is not uncommon at all, especially in quarter horses. What you're describing sounds very familiar. For a lot of horses with PSSM2, there is often a trigger. An injury or an infection that went unnoticed, and then symptoms start.

I don't want to contradict SilverMaple, but be careful with a chiropractor. Horses with PSSM2 (not saying your horse has it, but it could) often can't tolerate that and bending them in all kinds of ways can cause muscle damage.

Oil won't help if it's PSSM2. PSSM2 horses need high protein.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

cgoll said:


> I've had this gelding for 15 years, no other problems at all like this. He was bred by a family member who did test him for HYPP, which tested NN. Of course, few things are 100%, so I imagine the test could remotely be wrong.. We've also ruled out Lyme. Others at the barn have suggested a kick to the stifle/flank area could be causing the problems. /shrug
> 
> The muscle spasms still happen. Less frequently, but movement, ie, even a walk may bring out the knotted muscles along the upper abdomen, lower rib cage area. There is less groaning and catching of breath, maybe due to the Equioxx? This all started more about 10 days ago.
> 
> ...





Espy said:


> Personally I would pursue genetic testing. MFM and PSSM2 are late onset and 19 would not be a surprising age at all for first symptoms to show, especially for P2. PSSM2 is not uncommon at all, especially in quarter horses. What you're describing sounds very familiar. For a lot of horses with PSSM2, there is often a trigger. An injury or an infection that went unnoticed, and then symptoms start.
> 
> I don't want to contradict SilverMaple, but be careful with a chiropractor. Horses with PSSM2 (not saying your horse has it, but it could) often can't tolerate that and bending them in all kinds of ways can cause muscle damage.
> 
> Oil won't help if it's PSSM2. PSSM2 horses need high protein.


I'd start with the basic 5 panel test, available from UC Davis (through AQHA) or you can get the results really quickly through these folks: Animal Genetics. The cost is $95 and I got the results back in about 2 days after they received the sample. The QH test includes HYPP, GBED, HERDA, PSSM1 and MH. I believe you need a muscle biopsy to confirm PSSM2, so most folks just assume that's what it is and treat the symptoms. I'd certainly start there and go forward from those results. 

I wouldn't worry about a false result from the HYPP test, if it was done through AQHA, they use UC Davis and they're a top notch facility. I also have an Impressive bred stallion who is N/N, and he's been tested for HYPP several times because of requirements to stand a stud and have DNA & 5 panel tests on file. I tested through Animal Genetics before AQHA had the requirements, but because they have an agreement with UC Davis, I had to re-test to meet their stipulations. Both labs got the same results.


----------



## Espy (Feb 25, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I believe you need a muscle biopsy to confirm PSSM2, so most folks just assume that's what it is and treat the symptoms. I'd certainly start there and go forward from those results.



There are genetic tests available for 3 genetic variants that cause PSSM2.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Espy said:


> There are genetic tests available for 3 genetic variants that cause PSSM2.


I looked it up and here's a link: Buy PSSM2 Test | EquiSeq

For $249 I'd treat the symptoms and unless it became absolutely necessary to rule these in or out, I would probably not test since it wouldn't change your treatment plan.


----------



## Espy (Feb 25, 2015)

The most common treatment people use for PSSM2 is supplemented vitamin E, magnesium, and protein. People usually use alfalfa, soy, whey, or pea protein. You can also supplement methionine, lysine, and threonine instead because those are the 3 limiting amino acids in plant matter. A lot of times it's a lot of trial and error.


Vitamin E and magnesium are good for PSSM1 as well. PSSM1 is easy to test for, though, so I would start there. If it's negative, you could start a diet for PSSM2 and see if it helps.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Espy said:


> The most common treatment people use for PSSM2 is supplemented vitamin E, magnesium, and protein. People usually use alfalfa, soy, whey, or pea protein. You can also supplement methionine, lysine, and threonine instead because those are the 3 limiting amino acids in plant matter. A lot of times it's a lot of trial and error.
> 
> 
> Vitamin E and magnesium are good for PSSM1 as well. PSSM1 is easy to test for, though, so I would start there. If it's negative, you could start a diet for PSSM2 and see if it helps.


Exactly. And if the symptoms aren't alleviated and you need to rule out the other variants of PSSM/MFM, then you can always do the testing. Or you can just test for other things the vet might think it is, depending on what is most cost effective. PSSM is common enough in QHs that I keep my horses on Tri-Amino from Smart Pak and they all get Vit E & Magnesium because our soil here is not good.


----------



## cgoll (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank you so much for the incredible information and suggestions! 

He seems to be doing much better, although not all the way there. 

He's moving easier, groaning and sharp intakes of air have ceased, and muscles don't seem to get so knotted. 

Going forward I have the tools to work with . Thank you.

I plan on sharing this information with the other horse owners at the barn. From what I've seen, they are unfamiliar with this condition, and would be very interested.


----------



## cgoll (Jul 5, 2018)

Just an update.

With the passage of time some swelling around his rib cage area must have gone down. What was left is an obvious hollowed out area, a valley of sorts, like a space where a rib should be. My usual vet examined him while she was there for fall shots, and determined that a rib most likely had been broken. She even found the callus formed by the injury. 

In retrospect, all the indications were there. Avoiding the herd in the pasture, the uptake of breath as he walked (sounded like a hiccup to me, but I'm sure it was a noise like someone would make when they feel a stab of pain). Generally, he never did seem to respond to pressure on that side as if he was in pain.... 

The original vet who examined and diagnosed him did not find any rib or side tenderness, or obvious injury. Diseases were her specialty, and with strangles in the barn, everyone was going done that path.

Ultimately, the only cure is time. Although with the PSSM diagnose the original vet offered me, I was working him more than I should have. (Never hard, just tried to at least to make sure he moved around). 

So, anyway, from a little research, it seems rib fractures are fairly common, and not often diagnosed. 

Luke is better, but with the rib and prior sacral injuries, our rides and workouts are not very demanding.

Thanks all, again, and happy riding!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Just going off title of thread... who knows what specific other thing(pinched nerve for eg) may or may not be going on, but just like us when we get cramps, muscle 'tics' etc, you can bet magnesium deficiency is one factor.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I only skimmed the first page but my first thought on this was not HYPP. I own Impressive bred horses (they are HYPP/NN) so I've done tons of research on it and watched so many videos. This sounds more like a localized tremor. I would be concerned about colic and some type of electrolyte imbalance...

I would monitor your horse to see if it's recurring.


----------

